# How Do I Calibrate My Battery Again?



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

What are the best methods?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Fully charge, wipe battery stats, let it run all the way down.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> Fully charge, wipe battery stats, let it run all the way down.


In recovery? Does TWRP do that?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I do mine in recovery. I think band has that option in thief tool kit but I never tried it. I don't know what twrp is.


----------



## tako (Aug 31, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nema.batterycalibration


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Will try the app tako posted. Thanks guys!


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> I do mine in recovery. I think band has that option in thief tool kit but I never tried it. I don't know what twrp is.


Twrp is team win recovery project. It's an alternative recovery. And I would definitely assume twrp has a wipe batt stats option.


----------

